# event id 2484 (2400)



## BizzleTech (Oct 31, 2015)

HELLO,
{my laptop pc has been shutting down at random times lately. I thought the cause of this was a corrupted hard drive so I replaced the hard drive (new) and reinstalled Windows 10 from a downloaded iso image on a dvd , but it still happened a couple of times after that. I am not sure why. [maybe it just gets hot and automatically shuts down as a defense mechanism, IDK, In any case, I want to try and fix any errors I see in Event Viewer;
I've been going through my Event Viewer to try to address all of my errors one by one. I have just dealt with error 10016 ... and now I am going through the list. I am currently trying to address event id 2484 . I can usually just google or youtube most of the issues with these error codes, but I haven't been able to find the fix for this one yet. Can anyone help ?
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5500 @ 1.66GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 6
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3062 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0)
Hard Drives: C: 931 GB (907 GB Free); E: 0 GB (0 GB Free);
Motherboard: Acer, Grapevine
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------

